# Powerpress: Much better than Podpress for Wordpress Podcasting



## Semper Fidelis

For any who are utilizing Wordpress as a Church website platform, I was increasingly frustrated by the lack of support for Podpress, which, for a time, was the only option for easy integration of podcasting into Wordpress. I've switched over the Church websites I admin to Powerpress: WordPress › Podcasting - Blubrry PowerPress Podcast plugin WordPress Plugins

It works flawlessly, supports multiple podcasting streams, and even will import all your existing Podpress episodes.


----------



## fredtgreco

Have you seen the Sermon Browser Plugin?

Right now I have it installed, but not in use. I just have simple coded pages with links. I need to update that, but this pesky pastor thing gets in the way of my IT thing. 

I'm trying to decide between Sermon Browser, the Powerpress (I gave up on PodPress a while ago) and Sermon Audio.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I haven't tried Sermon Browser but find Powerpress is really easy to integrate. It automatically finds the length of the MP3 when added, supports multiple podcasts, and will even add the audio simply by the URL of an MP3 in the text. It also nicely integrates a player within the post itself. I find it easier to host the MP3's on my site vice external and prefer it to MP3.


----------



## Redbeard

I highly recommend Powerpress as well. I've put up a simple sermon podcasting site for our church at Midway Presbyterian Church / PCA / Jonesborough, TN if you want to see what it looks like.


----------



## Berean

Redbeard said:


> I highly recommend Powerpress as well. I've put up a simple sermon podcasting site for our church at Midway Presbyterian Church / PCA / Jonesborough, TN if you want to see what it looks like.



Nice. Everything you need to know and simple to use.


----------

